# Initial impressions of my Kermatdi Tuner on my Cruze Diesel



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

whats with all the links?


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

I'm not sure.... I just cut and pasted from the General Forum; not sure why some of the random words are hyperlinking....


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

their site says 2 modes



> Two Power Settings:Econo at 20hp & 35Ftlb
> Performance at 35hp and 68Ftlb


Kermatdi Cruze Flash Tuning - KermaTDI


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

Yeah, I noticed that too. Tomorrow when I do some testing of the Econ mode on a road trip I'll take a pic of the different mode screens. Here's a pic of the tuner itself.


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

Pics of the 4 modes.....


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

First person I know that has tried out the Duramax tune.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Keep us posted on mpg


----------



## Cass23VSU4 (Mar 13, 2014)

Good to hear you're liking it. Sounds like things are finally picking up on the diesel tuning side.


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

Ok, a few new thoughts after a week of driving with it and a 700 mile road trip:

1) I've pretty much settled on the "sport Econ" (middle) tune. The Mild Econ mode is very very close to stock and the full Sport mode is too touchy in everyday driving (requires concentration not to surge away from a red light). I did the first half of my way to Tennessee in full Econ mode and didn't notice any better or worse fuel mileage on the interstate than my preferred sport-Econ mode. 

2) This car hates stop and go traffic, I think even more so with the tune. It seems that the car upshifts asap in gentle stop and go city driving and will lurch when you accelerate bc of a downshift. I think this is the case stock but the tune seems to highlight. 

3) I haven't had the time or patience to do controlled steady cruising on the exact same roads in each tuning mode but, to me, I can say the tune MAY help mileage in the Econ and Sport Econ mode but definitely does NOT HURT it. This pic is earlier this evening cruise control on I-40 with the cruise set on 70mph for the 19 miles indicated. I coasted to a stop the last .2 mile on the off ramp. The elevation was mostly level with subtle hills up/down. I'm quite satisfied as anything over 50mpg highway cruising far exceeds what I expected.


----------



## 2014 cruze diesel (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm looking into investing in a tuner, so what you are saying is out of the three companies the karma is the best with your daily driver. I drive 60 highway miles total a day to work doing 75mph posted. 30/30. And I hate the turbo lag. I am worried about this regeneration think that will happen. Would I get this problem if I have it set to the sport race mode.


----------



## 2014 cruze diesel (Jun 18, 2015)

Ok, I hot it, no instructions what so ever. It's not plug or play there is alot of options. Need help , how do I use it.


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

2014 cruze diesel said:


> Ok, I hot it, no instructions what so ever. It's not plug or play there is alot of options. Need help , how do I use it.


I replied to your PM. Sorry I didn't see it sooner, I'm only here around twice a week or so.


----------

